# Open Beta DIESES Wochenende!



## Paper (20. April 2012)

gogo...es kann gesuchtet werden!!!! dieses wochenende ist open-beta time!!!!

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/4105609/Offenes_Wochende_beim_Diablo_III-Betatest_-20_04_2012#blog

das ist doch ne buffed news wert! 

mfg paper


----------



## Dagonzo (20. April 2012)

Da ich es mir sowieso kaufe, muss ich mir mit der Beta die Vorfreude nicht verderben. Zumal der eine oder andere Beta Spieler sagt, dass das Spiel noch relativ ruckelig läuft (Stand letzte Woche)
Die nicht mal mehr ganz vier Wochen kann ich nun auch noch warten.


----------



## myadictivo (20. April 2012)

ach, eigentlich wollt ichs mir auch nicht vorher angucken..aber ich denke mal man spoilert sich eh so gut wie nix (d2 stress test war umfangstechnisch damals auch mehr ein witz, trotzdem gefreut wie depp).
hab mich jedenfalls auch mal angemeldet und zieh mir grade den client. und wenn ich mir nur mal kurz die klassen alle anguck und nen bißl monster kloppen kann wirds hoffentlich meine vorfreude noch mehr steigern


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da ich es mir sowieso kaufe, muss ich mir mit der Beta die Vorfreude nicht verderben. Zumal der eine oder andere Beta Spieler sagt, dass das Spiel noch relativ ruckelig läuft (Stand letzte Woche)
> Die nicht mal mehr ganz vier Wochen kann ich nun auch noch warten.


Ich erhoff mir davon, dass mein erstere Char nicht wieder so ein Flop wird wie bei Diablo 2. Damals hatte ich mir nämlich den Paladin ausgesucht. Als alle meine Freunde Diablo schon lange auf Hell besiegt hatten, stand ich noch irgendwo im Albtraum rum und starb und starb und starb und starb und starb... Daher schau ich mir in der Beta einfach mal die Klassen an


----------



## arenasturm (20. April 2012)

grml bin ich der einzige bei dem das client setup "hängt" ?  is dauerhaft trotz immer erneuten versuchen bei "aktualisierung der installationsdateien" und das schon sehr lange -.-


----------



## heyhey (20. April 2012)

könnt ihr euch einloggen ??? 

fuck you Error 3003 ;/


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Einloggen geht gemäss Battle.Net-Seite erst ab 21 Uhr


----------



## Sigmea (20. April 2012)

arenasturm schrieb:


> grml bin ich der einzige bei dem das client setup "hängt" ?  is dauerhaft trotz immer erneuten versuchen bei "aktualisierung der installationsdateien" und das schon sehr lange -.-



same here.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Warte seit 15 Minuten.


----------



## Paper (20. April 2012)

hat bei mir auch recht lange gedauert...einfach geduldig sein und das fenster offen lassen^^ bis 21uhr is noch zeit 

und btw... ich hab mir d3 auch vorbestellt,aber ich erhoffe mir durch die beta eine kleine vorauswahl meines stammchars fuer den 15.5. treffen zu koennen. und es ist schliesslich ein stresstest wochenende..somit ist jeder tester ein erfahrungsgewinn fuer die entwickler...sie muessen die ergebnisse nur umsetzen 

mfg


----------



## ladystorm (20. April 2012)

heyhey schrieb:


> könnt ihr euch einloggen ???
> 
> fuck you Error 3003 ;/




huhu  also beta geht erst ab 21 uhr los, allerdings ist der fehler 3003 ein fehler, den man beheben kann. bei der einloggmaske kannste optionen anklicken, dann account, einmal deutsch einstellen und dann unten nord-, mittel- südamerika einstellen. europa geht leider nicht. allerings bekommst dann immernoch eine fehlermeldung 12, dieser fehler ist da, da wir erst ab 21 uhr in die beta einloggen können


----------



## Sigmea (20. April 2012)

Das Problem *"aktualisierung der installationsdateien"* kann so gelöst werden:

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/3729552962

oder

https://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/3646384995

oder aber simpel:

Antivireschutz für den Download/Installation ausmachen.


----------



## Thamann (20. April 2012)

Was soll man sagen Server hält den Ansturm nicht stand^^


----------



## Lari (20. April 2012)

Was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Sigmea (20. April 2012)

Wird heute wohl nichts mehr. ^^


----------



## Bitialis (20. April 2012)

ärgerlich dabei finde ich eig. nur das die Login-Sever für die MoP-Beta auch ausgelastet sind :/ Konnte beide Spiele bis jetzt nicht anzocken


----------



## Neth (20. April 2012)

Hallo Kollegen.

Ich bekomme leider den Error 

"This Battle.net account does not have a Diablo III license attached to it. (Error 12) 

Kann mir wer sagen was ich machen muss um diesen Fehler zu beseitigen?


----------



## m0rg0th (20. April 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Was anderes erwartet?



Nope, ich hoffe aber sie lernen draus und wir können dann beim Release auch alle spielen


----------



## Ismariel (20. April 2012)

Hi@all,
habe es auf deutsch und Europa eingestellt aber es kommt der Fehler 3003 denke mal Blizzard wird das in den Grief kriegen ist ja bis Mo Zeit.

Ich freu mich dann einfach mal die Klassen anzuspielen wo ich am meisten, freue Dämonenjägerin und Magierin dann hat man nen Vorgeschmack auf das Spiel und wie die Klasse sich spielen lässt.


----------



## Thamann (21. April 2012)

Ismariel schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> habe es auf deutsch und Europa eingestellt aber es kommt der Fehler 3003 denke mal Blizzard wird das in den Grief kriegen ist ja bis Mo Zeit.
> 
> Ich freu mich dann einfach mal die Klassen anzuspielen wo ich am meisten, freue Dämonenjägerin und Magierin dann hat man nen Vorgeschmack auf das Spiel und wie die Klasse sich spielen lässt.



Der Fehler liegt darin das du EU eingestellt hast, es gibt immo keinen EU server also musst es auf US server stellen


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2012)

Geil, und ich hab am Donnerstag einen Key für die Closed bekommen. Sinn <3


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. April 2012)

Du kannst am Dienstag weiter spielen, der Rest nicht.


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2012)

Achja, stimmt ja  

Nur leider bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht zum runterladen gekommen, da überhaupt nichts funktioniert.

Das Ding lässt sich nicht installieren, und weder Google noch das Forum spuckt irgendwelche Hilfe aus... Muss ich halt bis zum Release warten, vllt. wird das noch gefixt.


----------



## Lari (21. April 2012)

Open Beta schau ich mir mal an, Erfahrungen schreib ich hier rein 

Download bisher reibungslos, Geschwindigkeit 6,12MB/s down, 568kB/s up.
Spiel startet, beim Einloggen Error 3003. Auch bei ausgewähltem, amerikanischen Server. Server down?

Ok, BattleTag musste noch erstellt werden, dafür gibts jetzt Error 75. Mal weitersuchen 
Laut News Server down, dann mal warten
Jetzt sind sie laut Meldung ausgelastet...  Ob ich heute nochmal D3 sehen werde
Oha, bin drauf


----------



## J0DA (21. April 2012)

Thamann schrieb:


> Was soll man sagen Server hält den Ansturm nicht stand^^


also ich weis nicht bin jedesmal reingekommen?
werde noch ein paar level zocken aber von den socken haut mich nichts 
als alter diablo I-II gamer habe ich mehr erwartet und werde es mir wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. April 2012)

Es ist halt ein Stresstest. Blizzard will herausfinden, wieviele User ein Server verkraftet.


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2012)

Jo, merkt man ja das sie mal wieder vorbereitet waren  Das schon bei der Beta die Server komplett versagen ist ja mal wieder ne tolle Leistung.


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2012)

Jetzt schon den ganzen Tag Error 3003, schade, hab ich wohl schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt...

E: Ops, Doppelpost.


----------



## Immortahlia (21. April 2012)

wurde auf der buffed seite schon beschrieben, wie man den fehler beheben kann:
da steht: Öffnet im Spiel das Optionsmenü und stellt sicher, den US-Server ausgewählt zu haben. Momentan steht nur der US-Server zur Verfügung. 
sollte man machen, sonst kommt man nicht auf den server
was momentan aber trotzdem nicht viel bringt - weil er eh down ist


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar, steht bei mir schon die ganze Zeit auf Amerika, trotzdem Error 3003 und zwischendrin mal 37 (Server ausgelastet) <.<


----------



## Immortahlia (21. April 2012)

oha :O
ich bekomm immer 'nur' 37
das andere ist mir nicht wieder untergekommen
seltsam 
naja blizzard sollte wirklich mal etwas an ihren servern tun *hust*


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2012)

http://diablo3dungeon.com/server_status


----------



## Lari (21. April 2012)

War vorhin drin, spiel lief relativ reibungslos.
Kurzurteil: gut. Aber kein Diablo2 mehr. Eventuell warte ich aber mit dem Kauf, bis es deutlich günstiger geworden ist. 60euro ists mir persönlich nicht wert.


----------

